# Hair Color Stripping



## kayla2006b (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay so I'm trying to lighten my light brown hair (which is dyed) as much as possible so that my stylist can put some blonde in it. I'm using clarifying shampoo to speed up the process. As well as using special deep conditioners to help out a little dryness.

I found a hair color lift and it says that it won't make ur hair go back to ur natural hair color but it will take out *all* of the color. So if I did this what color would my hair be??? hmm...


----------



## Saja (Feb 9, 2006)

I used dish soap a time or two , helps speed it along. You just have to use good conditioner. Also, I hear if you use head and shoulders its great for removing color. Never tried it though.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

I've seen some drugstore products, but I've been hesitant to try them for fear of messing my hair up. We've got alot of hair gurus that will have a definitive answer on the color for you, but I'm not positive so I'll leave it to them.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2006)

a color lifter is nothing more than a bleach. it will turn your hair light orange or really blonde. its used to prep your hair to be dyed another color. i would suggest going to a salon or a professional before attempting to remove your color at home. you can VERY easily fry your hair, i know this from experience, my hair wasnt messed up at first, but after redying my hair another color, it was alot of chemical processes that i wasnt experienced enough to do myself.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, you really don't want to do any at-home color stripping... You dont' know if it'll take evenly, or how much it will lighten. Why are you trying to lighten your hair to get highlights? Your colorist can do that for you now... :icon_wink


----------

